
The appeal of business networking Web site LinkedIn is blooming - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/12/10/BUACTPKG3.DTL
======
jcwentz
Alternate headline: LinkedIn launches major PR effort to create appearance
they remain relevant.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/09/linkedin-api-and-new-
ho...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/09/linkedin-api-and-new-homepage-
drawing-near/)

<http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_7681437>

<http://www.news.com/8301-13577_3-9831130-36.html>

<http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/3715506>

[http://venturebeat.com/2007/12/09/linkedin-launches-
platform...](http://venturebeat.com/2007/12/09/linkedin-launches-platform-
redesign-a-better-business-social-network/)

